# Coral - Beginner's Resources



## kitaguy (Dec 15, 2011)

Folks -- I've always been a FOWLR kinda guy and have just recently started dipping my considerably large toes in the reef world.

I've been doing my research online and am getting overwhelmed with the sheer volume of info. I've read through pages and pages of threads here and just end up with lots of different approaches jumbling through my head. 

So, here's my question: Can anyone suggest for me a commercial resource (that is to say, BOOK, or better yet, E-BOOK) that might be considered a "staple" in the reefkeeping world? Amazon and Indigo have lots of selections to choose from, but it's hard to know which is the best for my particular situation. 

I want something a little more complex than "Corals for Dummies," but at the same time, I need something quick, clear, and efficient or it'll just sit on the bookshelf/hard drive.

Any good ideas?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is just an opinion, but experience is much more valuable than a text book. Use the resources around you like this forums. Also MAST is a great place to talk shop. In my experiences I have found the most valuable info comes from the reefer themselves when you are looking at their tanks in their houses. You get a better feel for what is going on. You could read about coral growth or you could see it first hand


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

check conditions required and what you can provide to particular corals.
but I suggest you can try all of them and see what is doing OK, but start with the frags

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38479

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kitaguy (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys -- I'll look into those.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Books:
Aquarium Corals: Selection, Husbandry, and Natural History, Eric Borneman. I have this - its very comprehensive and a good reference - bit general in coverage.

The Reef Aquarium: A Comprehensive Guide to the Identification and Care of Tropical Marine Invertebrates, Julian Sprung and Charles Delbeek (cited in a lot of articles).

The other book I have that's not coral specific is The Reef Aquarium: Science, Art, and Technology (Sprung and Delbeek). This is the geek manual on the science and theory behind reef tanks.

Online (sites)
Advanced Aquarist - very focused set of subjects usually on advanced topics. 

Reefkeeping.com - hasn't been updated for a while but the best reference articles on individual topics, hands down.

Online magazine
Reefhobbyist.com - the pictorial layouts are breathtaking - I find this resource very inspirational. Every time I read an issue I want to start a new build
(full disclosure - I've written for them).

Sounds like you've been reading in forums - my fav (other than GTA) is Reefcentral. Check out the SPS coral - best tanks in the world thread.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I would consider buying ebooks from Mr. Saltwater Tank.

He also has a bunch of free videos you can watch on his youtube channel.


----------



## kitaguy (Dec 15, 2011)

Just what I was hoping for -- Great information! Thanks guys!


----------

